Ask HN: Why can't I see downvote or upvote arrows anywhere? - aviraldg
======
lelf
New CSS?

    
    
      @media only screen and (-webkit-min-device-pixel-ratio: 2), only screen and (min-device-pixel-ratio: 2) {
        .votearrow { background-size: 10px; background-image: url("grayarrow2x.gif"); }
      }
    
      .rotate180 {
        -webkit-transform: rotate(180deg);  /* Chrome and other webkit browsers */
      …
    

It wasn't like that before, there were only gray{arrow,down}.gif

Forced refresh should help.

~~~
Achshar
Why can't pg use css triangles? They are vector look pretty when zoomed in or
on scaled displays.

~~~
false
This makes upvote a CSS triangle. Could be extended for downvotes as well.

    
    
        /* 13.328px = 1em */
        .votearrow[title=upvote] {
            background: none !important;
        }
            .votearrow[title=upvote]:after {
                content: '';
                display: block;
                position: relative;
                top: -1px;
                width: 0;
                height: 0;
                border: .3em solid transparent;
                border-bottom: .6em solid #999;
            }

------
shortformblog
Reload the CSS file:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/news.css](https://news.ycombinator.com/news.css)

Was having that problem, changed that, and it worked.

~~~
stesch
Putting something into this URL could help.

<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="news.css?1382794165">

~~~
philsnow
I don't recall off the top of my head -- does a ?1 on the end of a URL force
re-fetching always, or would the browser re-fetch news.css?1 once and then
subsequently use the cached version?

If it always forces re-fetch, then an alternative is to bake the timestamp or
hash into the filename (so news-1382794165.css), and update the html
generation to point to the new timestamp/hashed file name. Then the browser
will fetch newly generated css (etc) exactly once (modulo cache
eviction/clearing), and without a force-refresh.

~~~
riffraff
the latter (fetched once) , but different behaviours in browser/proxies made
foo-xx.css a more reliable trick

~~~
nso
Or the one I prefer, /Static/<vXX>/Css/Style.css.

You rewrite all /Static/<vXX>/* URLs on the serverside to /Static/*. You could
create a helper function which inserts the version number in URLs for static
files, and use relative paths for images in the CSS file.

~~~
philsnow
I like that too, seems cleaner

I don't like "Css" though. If it's an acronym it should either be all
capitalized or all non-capitalized.

------
pointernil
Maybe an update across css js htlm not synced up due to caching issues?
Evidence: enforcing a full reload (ctrl-r in chrome) reloads the page and the
arrows reappear. Also in the last few days the word "upvote" used to flash on
the page before being replaced by the arrow indicating some css/js sorcery at
work ;)

~~~
MichaelTieso
This worked for me.

------
danielhunt
I thought my account had been restricted, and came to post this exact question
too

~~~
danielhunt
Aaaand they're back.

 _slinks off into the shadows_

~~~
OseOse
If anyone is still not seeing them, do a hard refresh (Ctrl+F5).

~~~
josephagoss
Ctrl+F5 is amazing, how have I been developing websites without knowing this?

~~~
shabble
In Chrome at least, having the devtools panel open[0] disables
{all,most,some,infuriatingly inconsistent} parts of the cache system, so every
refresh is a 'hard refresh'[1].

[0] Might be an option in the dev-tools settings, but I think it's enabled by
default.

[1] Except when it's not, of course.

~~~
josephagoss
This is true, and I always have that option checked.

But if I am on a site that seems to be loading the old cached stuff during my
regular browsing of the internet (not building stuff) I always open dev tools
and refresh to do a "hard" refresh.

But learning that CTRL-F5 does the same thing is really neat, and I feel very
silly at the same time!

------
pajju
We need to reload the New-CSS-file, because that older-version i.e stale-CSS
file is causing this issue!

 __How to fix it?

<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="news.css?1382794165">

Copy-Paste the above into your address bar & Reload HN. The new CSS file will
be Rendered and issue fixed.

Hope that helps. :)

~~~
dm2
Ctrl + F5 should work.

I normally append "?v=1.5" to my css and javascript files to allow for easy
cache updating. Then just manually increase the version when you've made
changes.

------
Fundlab
I have never seen a downvote button on my account and always assumed it was a
privilege attached to a certain level of Karma.

 __Someone enlighten me please

~~~
SideburnsOfDoom
You are correct. However even users who _should_ see downvote arrows did not
see up or down arrows this morning. But a force-refresh fixed this.

~~~
spupy
Who are the users who should see downvote arrows?

~~~
SideburnsOfDoom
I don't know the exact rules, but it looks like it's a certain quantity of
karma points. If so, it's more than 200, and less than 1200.

~~~
Blahah
I got my downvote arrows at 500 karma

------
munimkazia
I couldn't see them for comments too. Did a hard refresh (ctrl+f5), and they
came back. Probably some CSS change.

~~~
nish1500
I think they made it high res now

------
mchannon
For Safari users, hold down shift and click the reload button. (Might work on
other platforms as well).

~~~
judk
Another age old, useful feature that is absent from the "modern" mobile
ecosystem. Copy-Paste loves company.

------
Sami_Lehtinen
How about changing those arrows from images to symbols? As far as I remember
there has been posts about this same topic earlier.

~~~
kogir
Doesn't work in a surprising number of places. You simply can't count on
people/devices having decent fonts.

------
veeti
Is it just me, or is there more padding between posts too?

------
joeblau
Command + R (If you're on a Mac)

or whatever you do to refresh.

~~~
josephjrobison
Nothing is working. Chrome on Mac

~~~
joeblau
You might need to clear your browser cache.

------
cheeaun
Related issue regarding the new CSS
[https://github.com/HackerNews/HN/issues/5](https://github.com/HackerNews/HN/issues/5)

------
granttimmerman
This is extremely relevant:
[https://github.com/HackerNews/HN/issues/5](https://github.com/HackerNews/HN/issues/5)

------
denzil_correa
Does this affect browser extensions or mobile/web applications which were
developed for Hn?

------
spoiledtechie
Your lucky enough to post. My account has actually been banned from posting
anything new. All I can do is comment and vote. I can't submit.

------
covgjai
same here

